

Review: Roku Netflix Set Top Box is Just Shy of Totally Amazing - apgwoz
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/05/review-roku-net.html

======
DocSavage
For the last few weeks, I've been watching streaming Netflix movies on a 100
inch screen. The quality is better than expected, although your mileage may
vary depending on how big a pipe you have. I just pull up Netflix in a
browser, choose my movie, and put it on full screen mode.

The Roku $100 price is amazing. If I hooked it up to my DLP projector, the
video quality would be similar to my current setup since it's mainly
bandwidth-dependent.

------
spydez
If only they had a bigger selection of downloadable content, I could ditch my
cable...

Also, I'd rather not stream in (potentially HD) video. My internet connection
is flaky enough as is. It /will/ die during the movie.

